# Shortening draw length...at the string or with the cables!?



## Ta2guru13 (Dec 16, 2011)

I am shooting a 2013 Pro Comp Elite that has 4.0 spiral x cams. I haven't thrown it on a draw board yet to see what it's actually drawing, but I know it feels too long. What's the most efficient way to shorten maybe a 1/4"? Twist up the string or twist the cables? And what does it do to the holding weight, draw weight, etc with whichever way I decide to do it? Will the let off increase/decrease? Will the valley grow/shrink? Thanks for the help guys!

-JR


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

Untwist the cables and twist up the string. I just did the same thing to mine the other night and still need to go another 1/8" or so. Twisting just the string will decrease peak weight and increasing holding weight. If you untwist the cables and twist up the string, it'll take less of each and it'll keep your ratio of draw weight and holding weight closer to where it's at now.


----------



## Ta2guru13 (Dec 16, 2011)

Huntinsker said:


> Untwist the cables and twist up the string. I just did the same thing to mine the other night and still need to go another 1/8" or so. Twisting just the string will decrease peak weight and increasing holding weight. If you untwist the cables and twist up the string, it'll take less of each and it'll keep your ratio of draw weight and holding weight closer to where it's at now.


I think I can manage that. Question tho...do you do equal amounts of twists? So If I add let's say five twists to the string, should I let out five from the cables?? I'm sure it can vary bow to bow, but what has your experience been? Thanks


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Next time you replace the string and cables just order the string 1/4" short and you'll be good to go.
www.60xcustomstrings.com


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

Ta2guru13 said:


> I think I can manage that. Question tho...do you do equal amounts of twists? So If I add let's say five twists to the string, should I let out five from the cables?? I'm sure it can vary bow to bow, but what has your experience been? Thanks


It varies so much that I can't really tell you. It wouldn't be a bad idea to start with a twist in or out of each and see how much it changed it.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Ta2guru13 said:


> I think I can manage that. Question tho...do you do equal amounts of twists? So If I add let's say five twists to the string, should I let out five from the cables?? I'm sure it can vary bow to bow, but what has your experience been? Thanks


UNTWIST both cables LONGER,
the ATA grows longer...

the draw weight drops
the holding weight goes up
the brace height drops
the draw length shrinks.

WHY?

Cuz,
making the cables LONGER,
makes the bowstring BEHAVE shorter.

So,
if you UNTWISTED the cables,
you just LOST draw weight,
you just INCREASED holding weight.

So,
if you now ACTUALLY TWIST the bowstring shorter,
by ADDING twists to both ends of the bowstring...

you just MADE the draw weight EVEN LOWER,
and you just InCREASED the holding weight EVEN MORE.

Anytime you WORK the cables, by GROWING the cables LONGER,
you INCREASE ATA, 
which means you just DROPPED the draw weight

which means you just DROPPED the brace height..say 1/8th inch shorter,
which means you just DROPPED the draw length...also 1/8th inch shorter.

So,
by UNTWISTing cables
and
by also TWISTING the bowstring shorter
you do not cancel any effects

you just magnified the effects...EVEN less draw weight, and even MORE holding weight.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Ta2guru13 said:


> I think I can manage that. Question tho...do you do equal amounts of twists? So If I add let's say five twists to the string, should I let out five from the cables?? I'm sure it can vary bow to bow, but what has your experience been? Thanks


Try it
UNTWIST the cables (both) and measure draw weight and holding weight
and then
TWIST the bowstring
and see what happens.


----------



## Ta2guru13 (Dec 16, 2011)

Noted. As soon as I get back from vacation I should be able to play with everything. Do you have a recommendation for shortening just a 1/4"?


----------



## TMan51 (Jan 25, 2004)

Ta2guru13 said:


> I think I can manage that. Question tho...do you do equal amounts of twists?


No matter what you do, go slow, and write everything you do down, line by line. If you have a press and the time, do the turns separately, one at a time, and note where timing is impacted, and by how much. It will be a map for changes you make in the future.

What I wouldn't do, is put five turns in any single part of the rigging. Depending on cam size, ATA, etc. one turn can make a lot of difference, five turns is a country mile.


----------



## gsheetrock (Aug 23, 2012)

nuts&bolts said:


> UNTWIST both cables LONGER,
> the ATA grows longer...
> 
> the draw weight drops
> ...


I agree with all that you laid out, so... if a "tweener" meaning have a 30.25 inch DL,
it would make sense to me to buy a 30 inch Module
and then ONLY twist the Cable to 
increase DL
increase DW
Increase Valley.

Sounds better than going with 30.5 mod and trying to shorten 1/4 inch because that would take untwisting the string which would
decrease DL
Decrease DW
Decrease Valley

I say all that since general rule of thumb is to REFRAIN from untwisting too much.

Sound right?


----------



## huteson2us2 (Jun 22, 2005)

With all of the methods mentioned above, you will need to synch your cams at the end and this might be the way you have to go. But before you do anything, check your D Loop. If it can be shortened, then you will not have to synch your cams or even put your bow in a press.


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

gsheetrock said:


> I agree with all that you laid out, so... if a "tweener" meaning have a 30.25 inch DL,
> it would make sense to me to buy a 30 inch Module
> and then ONLY twist the Cable to
> increase DL
> ...


IMO, It's always easier to lengthen DL than it is to shorten.


----------

